# A program called "Deep Freeze"



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Have you heard of it? 

I was told that it is a free download and when activated it will freeze your data on the hard drive so nothing can be changed, no virus can get past it, no spyware can download, etc. It lets you use your computer to surf the web with no fears of any bugs attacking.

This sounds to good to be true, but a computer store near me uses it and highly recommends it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First off its not free, Yes you can get a 30 day eval, but then you pay.
Second, your description is semi accurate. DF basicly allows you to operate your PC,but when you reboot puts everything back the way it was. Its not a "VIRUS" protection system but more of a way to keep institutional PC from being mucked with, For example, at a library, Give a user full access to a PC to change background, set options but once the PC is rebooted its back to where it was.

With DF you would never be able to save a file on your hard drive and keep it there. 

If your worried about virus and spyware then get a virus and spyware scanner.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I use a program similar to Deep Freeze on the machines that are open to public use at a local library.

It is very nice for that purpose.

If this is not a public machine and you do want to save files to your hard drive, then this is NOT they way to go unless you are networked and you save your files to another machine.

It is something to consider on a kids machine. Kids are hard on them and instead of continually reloading them, just restart and they are like new again.

L


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> and a firewall


I am not a big host machine firewall fan so I dont use them.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Norton Ghost - IBM Rapid Restore - IBM Rescue & Recovery - etc. are all somewhat similar - and are great tools for setting a system back to a certain point in time.

From what folks have mentioned above - Deep freeze appears to create a drive image, and reloads that on every startup. Although that would have its place, it would also be somewhat impractical for the majority of computer users.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't save files to my computer. I always save to a CD or jump drive so that wouldn't be a problem for me. DD downloaded the 60 day free trial version and will let me know how she likes it. It sounds good to me. No more worries about what gets put on the puter cause it'll be gone when I reboot. I like the idea of never having the puter loaded up with a lot of junk that slows it down. I was thinking of doing a compete restore back to factory specs, then load the programs I use, then download deep freeze. If I understand it right, I can turn it off and load new programs, then turn it back on and it will keep any changes that were made while it was turned off. Am I missing something?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

That ANY FILE, You will not be able to leave any email unread, all email will be deleted when you power back on, You cant save login cookies, You cant save anything on your system. You cant install new programs, you cant change the background. the DF program is NOT what someone with a home computer would ever need. 


BOY I wish people would stop saying files on the disk slows down a computer. It does no such thing.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> BOY I wish people would stop saying files on the disk slows down a computer. It does no such thing.


good point gary.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> BOY I wish people would stop saying files on the disk slows down a computer. It does no such thing.


So what does make a computer start running slower?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Spinner said:


> So what does make a computer start running slower?


As soon as your computer starts, look at the task manager, If your running more than 30-35 task on your typical home machine then your wasting your memory running stuff you most likely dont need.

Usually all the crap people insist they must run in the task bar. People dont know what is running on there machine. install Itunes and it wants to start 2 or 3 task, plus start up a couple of services. Install a printer driver and you get all kinds of junk running, things to tell you the printer is low on ink, things to tell you that the printer is out of paper, task to send you to the vendor web site to sell you ink and paper, MOST of that junk is not needed for printer operation. Digital cameras are another abuser of the task bar, They put all kinds of tools and auto start programs in the task bar. Update checkers are also a pain, many program starts up task programs to look for updates. While each of these dont use much memory, they do collectively use enough to be noticed. If you dont need a task bar item or dont need a service turn it off.

A properly configured browser will use no more disk space on day 10 of its use than it will on day 100. The disk cache is usually fixed in size or fixed by a number of days. held. Cookies take up up almost no space so clearing them does nothing.

Adding files using an installer and then deleting the files without the install is usually the biggest way to leave junk around a system registry. ALways use the remover program either via an uninstaller program or program settings remove program link. generally cleaning a registry doesnt cause a machine to run faster but will boot faster and some programs will start faster. 

here is a tip site for turning things on and off.
http://www.beemerworld.com/tips/servicesxp.htm

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10165_7-5554402-1.html

http://www.jasonn.com/turning_off_unnecessary_services_on_windows_xp

http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/winxp_services/services-3.shtml


----------

